# Gears and Tears



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

For fans of short oval contact racing this new series might be fun

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tc28r


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for that, looks like it could be worth a watch :thumb:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Been a stock car fan all my life (only seen the F1s on a few occasions though) but it was interesting to note that the Wainman and Smith families made more of the rivalry than the drivers themselves. It'll be interesting to see the rest of the series.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i watched it and enjoyed it. it was like F1 with pies.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Deano said:


> i watched it and enjoyed it. it was like F1 with pies.


:lol:

Yup, I watched it thanks to S63, wouldn't have known it was on otherwise as I haven't seen any trailers for it or anything.

Will definitely be watching the rest of the series, looks good :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It was quite good wasn't it, I was a devoted follower of National Hot Rods many moons ago cheering on "The Driver" George Polley 306 racing against his arch rival Barry Lee, both had completely different budgets, George arriving with his Dad in a transit whilst Lee arrived with a huge transporter with a possee of mechanics, a little more refined without so much use of a sledgehammer and grinder. F1 stock cars at Spedeworth meetings weren't as common but always exciting to watch.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

S63 said:


> It was quite good wasn't it, I was a devoted follower of National Hot Rods many moons ago cheering on "The Driver" George Polley 306 racing against his arch rival Barry Lee, both had completely different budgets, George arriving with his Dad in a transit whilst Lee arrived with a huge transporter with a possee of mechanics, a little more refined without so much use of a sledgehammer and grinder. F1 stock cars at Spedeworth meetings weren't as common but always exciting to watch.


Sounds like you are from the same era as me! Although living in Scotland, I always supported 'The Driver' as well. His car control was amazing and he always got the best out of his cars despite running on a budget.

In case you haven't seen my website - please check it out


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Deano said:


> i watched it and enjoyed it. it was like F1 with pies.


Spent many a time at double-header weekend meetings living on nothing but hamburgers and cans of beer. Ah happy days.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> Sounds like you are from the same era as me! Although living in Scotland, I always supported 'The Driver' as well. His car control was amazing and he always got the best out of his cars despite running on a budget.
> 
> In case you haven't seen my website - please check it out


absolute classic photo:thumb: Perusing your interesting website right now, thanks. Spent an hour watching some old finals on Youtube at the weekend, memories of Worlds Weekends at Foxhall came flooding back.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

franco that's a superb site! loved trawling through those.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Deano said:


> franco that's a superb site! loved trawling through those.


Agreed, great photos! :thumb:

Forgot to add the bump for tonight as well in case anyone has missed it, 10.35 tonight BBC1.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

"It weren't t1t for tat - he did me so I did him..." :lol:

Got to keep watching this now to see how the various rivalries pan out and how that young lass does









Some great on board shots in this programme too. Watched live Speedway on the net earlier too, so it's been a good evening of oval motorsport for me


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm feeling the urge to pay a long overdue visit back to Wimbledon, this tv series is good but I can't smell the burning rubber and Castrol R.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just a reminder Mick:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

S63 said:


> Just a reminder Mick:thumb:


I'll be there :thumb: Was trying to watch live Speedway again tonight but gave up as the stream was freezing all the time, so at least I will still get an oval fix, albeit a different one


----------

